# Your job.



## golfdub (May 17, 2012)

Being the nosey bugger I am, I was just wondering what jobs the forum members do ?
Before you ask I'm a surveyor/setting out engineer for foundations of new building mainly in piling.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 17, 2012)

I work in a VW dealeship where i do parts & warranty , parts is grand , warranty is a pain in the rear , 25 years doing it  this year .. 

On fri nights i work on a pub door , back to one night now thank God used to be every fri & sat  , been working pubs & clubs around 21 years now


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (May 17, 2012)

I own my own roofing company, sasroofing.co.uk 

Good rates for fellow forumers!


----------



## One Planer (May 17, 2012)

Customer services bod here.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 17, 2012)

I work in Asset Finance and would welcome any business, if your business if looking for an asset I will arrange the finance for it with a huge portfolio of banks at my disposal.


----------



## woosey (May 17, 2012)

I work in I.T (drone!) I'm the technical officer for 100TB - if anyone ever needs some hosting for images etc, hit me up (FOC of course!  )



ohhh PM coming your way! 



GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			I own my own roofing company, sasroofing.co.uk 

Good rates for fellow forumers!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (May 17, 2012)

I sell the best training aid in the world


----------



## louise_a (May 17, 2012)

Retired from working in IT, programming mostly, after being made redundant last year when company went bust.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 17, 2012)

In think 80% of people on here are in IT

I work as a research scientist


----------



## bladeplayer (May 17, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			In think 80% of people on here are in IT

I work as a research scientist 

Click to expand...

The other 20% are stataticians [sp] or teachers by the number in the spelling police :rofl:


----------



## Alex1975 (May 17, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			The other 20% are stataticians [sp] or teachers by the number in the spelling police :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


:whoo::rofl:


----------



## GreiginFife (May 17, 2012)

I'm a Lean Six Sigma Business Improvement Analyst. Basically assigned to save companies money by reviewing and revising processes to eliminate waste at a ROI of 3:1 minimum. 
So as Bill said, basically a statatician...


----------



## chrisd (May 17, 2012)

Plant and tool hire for the last 43 years - I might be a little bored with it now!


----------



## Big_Rick78 (May 17, 2012)

I'm in the Royal Navy. Have been for 10 and a half years now, could be leaving in August though, as I buggered my knee up, so they might be throwing me out. Nice pay off and pension though if they do.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2012)

Recruitment admin for an NHS Foundation Trust


----------



## StrangelyBrown (May 17, 2012)

I equip hospitals.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2012)

Telephone & Broadband engineer - installation & repair for business and residential

5 years now, was previously in IT and before that 13 years as a chef


----------



## la_lucha (May 17, 2012)

Roof Truss and Floor Joist designer. Been doing it for 6 years now.


----------



## BeachGolfer (May 17, 2012)

PM in the card payments industry


----------



## chrisd (May 17, 2012)

BeachGolfer said:



			PM in the card payments industry
		
Click to expand...


Sorry! is that a job in Clintons??


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 17, 2012)

I work in the Hospitality Industry and our company provides Payroll, back office and EPOS Solutions for Pubs, Bars, Restaurants, hotels etc...I mostly work doing the EPOS stuff, but as it's a small business, I get involved with most stuff.


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2012)

Economist.

work for myself as a consultant.


----------



## Snelly (May 17, 2012)

I am on the board of a software company.


----------



## ADB (May 17, 2012)

I work as a consultant in the hospitality industry and design catering facilities.


----------



## full_throttle (May 17, 2012)

work for Parcelforce, doing as little as I can get away with


----------



## alnecosse (May 17, 2012)

I am a cnc horizontal borer working in oil and gas, up side for me off high petrol prices means we are very busy,
 but still grudge paying for my petrol.


----------



## golfdub (May 17, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Sorry! is that a job in Clintons??
		
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## golfdub (May 17, 2012)

alnecosse said:



			I am a cnc horizontal borer working in oil and gas, up side for me off high petrol prices means we are very busy,
 but still grudge paying for my petrol.
		
Click to expand...

That mean you work on a oil rig out at sea ?


----------



## sweatysock41 (May 17, 2012)

I'm a Reliability & Technical Support Engineer for an Aerospace Company.


----------



## Doc (May 17, 2012)

I do Advanced Vehicle Diagnostics, before that Humanitarian  Landmine Clearance, Before that teaching overseas as a VSO volunteer, before that apprentice trained Joiner.


----------



## thecraw (May 17, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Economist.

work for myself as a consultant.
		
Click to expand...


What happened to the Airport job?


----------



## Piece (May 17, 2012)

I work in Space...

as a bid manager, trying to win work out of the European Space Agency (ESA)!


----------



## BTatHome (May 17, 2012)

In 10 days I'm officially redundant from a telecoms company, so professional slacker at the moment !


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 17, 2012)

Parts sales manager for a Turbocharger company (marine, Rail and industrial). No we dont do turbos for a 1993 mini metro GTA - but I know a man that does.


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			What happened to the Airport job?
		
Click to expand...

still do that as well, but Economics is my prof and what I'm qualifd for


----------



## GB72 (May 17, 2012)

I am a lawyer specialising in residential and commercial conveyancing.


----------



## percy_layer (May 17, 2012)

Similar job to Bob but without inventing the best training aid in the world. Do use and recommend it though.
Just started a new job after more than 9 years being attached to Goswick.


----------



## RichardC (May 17, 2012)

Stuctured cabling engineer for the last 17 years, but hopefully going on to a design role within the same company.


----------



## jpenno (May 17, 2012)

Costs Lawyer, basically a cross between a solicitor and an accountant dealing with legal costs and arguing who should pay what


----------



## Gazp (May 17, 2012)

Compliance Officer in the mortgage industry


----------



## Slicer30 (May 17, 2012)

Systems Engineer in the DTV and IPTV industry.

get to play with TV's and stb most days which can be convenient during major sporting events and especially thursday and fridays when the golf is on


----------



## jammydodger (May 17, 2012)

Firefighter for last 16 years but was Royal Engineer for 9 years before that.


----------



## Leftie (May 17, 2012)

Coronation day flag seller.

Was quite busy 1902 - 1953 but seem to have been a bit quiet since ......


----------



## bladeplayer (May 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			What happened to the Airport job?
		
Click to expand...

Just didnt take off :rofl::rofl:


----------



## gripitripit (May 17, 2012)

I am Security Supervisor for a Multi-National Construction company based at one of the depots and at weekend I am a  Door Supervisor in Cambridge. 
All in all been in the Security game for 10 years.


----------



## MKDave (May 17, 2012)

full_throttle said:



			work for Parcelforce, doing as little as I can get away with
		
Click to expand...

I too am at Parcelforce!


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2012)

I design electrical stuff for manufacture in China. I am probably soley responsible for Jammy Dodgers continued employment. I think I should get a cut of his wages. Or he can come and mow my lawn on his days off.


----------



## matts1984 (May 17, 2012)

Salesman for a polythene manufacturer


----------



## SS2 (May 17, 2012)

Programmer for hire by companies and Government/Councils with the occasional commercial venture (e.g. Scoresaver) thrown in for good measure. But I really wanted to be a lumberjack...


----------



## paul1874 (May 17, 2012)

Inspector with Lufthansa Technik Landing Gear Services, been there a month previously was engine inspector with the same company as RickG


----------



## Rooter (May 17, 2012)

I am in IT sales for a large distributor, I specialise in data centre infrastructure management.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 17, 2012)

Self Employed Computer Engineer, dealing with mostly Domestic PC stuff, for last 12 years

Before that a Professional House Husband for 6 years

Before that I worked for Barclays Bank in various branches around Wycombe, Slough, Wokingham/ Bracknell

Whilst in the Bank was in the TA for 8 years
Fragger


----------



## imkloot (May 17, 2012)

Copper.

This is my first post. 

What a way to introduce yourself...Sorry but someone has to do it.


----------



## woosey (May 17, 2012)

Rooter said:



			I am in IT sales for a large distributor, I specialise in data centre infrastructure management.
		
Click to expand...

oohh interesting - i work in our london DC where i work a lot on DC automation - what kind of infrastructure do you manage?


----------



## Val (May 17, 2012)

imkloot said:



			Copper.

This is my first post. 

What a way to introduce yourself...Sorry but someone has to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Not another one


----------



## bladeplayer (May 17, 2012)

imkloot said:



			Copper.

This is my first post. 

What a way to introduce yourself...Sorry but someone has to do it.
		
Click to expand...

MOVE  along nothing to see here 

Welcome along , you will be judged on how far you hit your drives & not on what you do in here 
Start up a thread there with a bit about yourself , where ya play , handicap etc & the gang will be along to welcome you aboard ..

Bill


----------



## Val (May 17, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Self Employed Computer Engineer, dealing with mostly Domestic PC stuff, for last 12 years

Before that a Professional House Husband for 6 years

Before that I worked for Barclays Bank in various branches around Wycombe, Slough, Wokingham/ Bracknell
*
Whilst in the Bank was in the TA for 8 years*
Fragger
		
Click to expand...

A STAB then Fragger 

11 years for me, been out almost 10.


----------



## matts1984 (May 17, 2012)

Lots of IT bods


----------



## imkloot (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome Bill.

I've just posted a new thread with some details.

Cheers


----------



## mouth (May 17, 2012)

I feel decidedly working class.

Bus driver.


----------



## beggsy (May 17, 2012)

I'm a roof slater/tiler with expertise in all building works covering all of Yorkshire


----------



## drawboy (May 17, 2012)

I'm a building maintenance supervisor.


----------



## Rooter (May 17, 2012)

woosey said:



			oohh interesting - i work in our london DC where i work a lot on DC automation - what kind of infrastructure do you manage?
		
Click to expand...

I work up in town a bit, we have a small office by bank tube, I look after 5 manufacturers, ranging from power management, data centre planning tools, OOb management systems, low latency networking for HPC environments, virtualised network infrastructure and finally application delivery over WAN.. So a bit of all sorts! But sell to the reseller/msp/SI, not to end user companies... Drop me a PM for a beer catch up if u fancy.


----------



## Wolfman (May 17, 2012)

Sales Manager UK industrial electronics, process and control etc


----------



## MoonPig (May 17, 2012)

I am a HR manager, accountant, social worker, teacher, PR consultant , H&S  officer, policy writer and data analyst.

Also known as a Headteacher


----------



## Kellfire (May 17, 2012)

I'm a Clinical Coder for an NHS Trust. Before this I worked programming software for the insurance company Allstate and before that I monitored environmental conditions in pharmaceutical production labs.


----------



## elliottlale (May 17, 2012)

Im an anti-submarine warfare director in the royal navy


----------



## elliottlale (May 17, 2012)

Big_Rick78 said:



			I'm in the Royal Navy. Have been for 10 and a half years now, could be leaving in August though, as I buggered my knee up, so they might be throwing me out. Nice pay off and pension though if they do.
		
Click to expand...

what you do rick? you pompey based im guessing by the avatar pic


----------



## philly169 (May 17, 2012)

I'm a senior it support analyst for a software development company.... Big title for an it techy


----------



## forefortheday (May 17, 2012)

elliottlale said:



			Im an anti-submarine warfare director in the royal navy
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations!

You win the best job on the forum prize!

I work for BT in Corporate Sales.


----------



## Chrimbo (May 17, 2012)

Project Manager in the water treatment industry for a large company ......... Can be stressful at times but I get out on site quite a lot - which is nice


----------



## hamshanker (May 17, 2012)

After ive done the house work n diy,im a firefighter on me days off


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 17, 2012)

Valentino said:



			A STAB then Fragger 

11 years for me, been out almost 10.[/QUOTE

For those of you who arent in the know STAB stands for "Stupid T A Bas****" and was a common term of endearment from the members of the Regular Army .

It never used to worry me, coz I went home on Sunday Night and they didnt 

What unit were you in Valantino?

Fragger
		
Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2012)

mouth said:



			I feel decidedly working class.

Bus driver.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know you were a Somalian?


----------



## sawtooth (May 17, 2012)

Another one in IT, technical architect for enterprise solutions. Yawn.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 17, 2012)

I'm a mental health nurse. Sometimes wonder if I should be working on the ward or resident at times.


----------



## Rooter (May 17, 2012)

palindromicbob said:



			I'm a mental health nurse. Sometimes wonder if I should be working on the ward or resident at times.
		
Click to expand...

 I would say your are more useful on the forum than bob mac then!


----------



## Yerman (May 17, 2012)

Family Doctor(GP) and part-time evil genius(EG)


----------



## mouth (May 17, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I didn't know you were a Somalian?
		
Click to expand...

TBH probably 75% of our drivers are white European males. Which surprises even me.


----------



## connor (May 17, 2012)

my offical posh title is a civil engineer.

in reality i work for the water board and am that annoying git who digs holes in roles slowing down your commute to work lol.  Basically if a water main is burst i got fix.  Or if a house needs a meter i go fit it.

Only fresh water no stinkin sewage for me haha


----------



## chrisd (May 17, 2012)

Yerman said:



			Family Doctor(GP) and part-time evil genius(EG)






Click to expand...


Well, at least you get to play after 5 everyday and both days at weekends!


----------



## connor (May 17, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Well, at least you get to play after 5 everyday and both days at weekends!
		
Click to expand...

haha nice to see its not just my doctors thats like that then


----------



## duncan mackie (May 17, 2012)

woodturner


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2012)

mouth said:



			TBH probably 75% of our drivers are white European males. Which surprises even me.
		
Click to expand...

I work opposite cricklewood bus depot, north London. The demographic is a bit different there.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 17, 2012)

I teach people to become mind readers but friends think I am just an ordinary driving instructor.


----------



## Val (May 17, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:





Valentino said:



			A STAB then Fragger 

11 years for me, been out almost 10.
		
Click to expand...

For those of you who arent in the know STAB stands for "Stupid T A Bas****" and was a common term of endearment from the members of the Regular Army .

It never used to worry me, coz I went home on Sunday Night and they didnt 

What unit were you in Valantino?

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

71 Engineer Regt, what about you?


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2012)

I pick up lovely , 17-18 year old girls and drive them away somewhere quiet.

Then I teach them to drive..
I love my job.
The downside is I have to pick up 17-18 year old Spotty Oiks too.


----------



## sev112 (May 17, 2012)

connor said:



			my offical posh title is a civil engineer.

in reality i work for the water board and am that annoying git who digs holes in roles slowing down your commute to work lol.  Basically if a water main is burst i got fix.  Or if a house needs a meter i go fit it.

Only fresh water no stinkin sewage for me haha
		
Click to expand...


i too am a civil engineer, but i design nuclear power stations


----------



## SyR (May 17, 2012)

I manage about 10 ships that sail between Europe and West Africa.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 17, 2012)

mouth said:



			I feel decidedly working class.

Bus driver.
		
Click to expand...

I am a Shunter.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 17, 2012)

Imurg said:



			I pick up lovely , 17-18 year old girls and drive them away somewhere quiet.

Then I teach them to drive..
I love my job.
The downside is I have to pick up 17-18 year old Spotty Oiks too.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say being the test examiner would be more fun. Imagine what some are willing to do for a license. 


*I'll get my coat.


----------



## stevelev (May 17, 2012)

I manage Social Enterprise consisting of a group of Profilic Ex-Offenders across Greater Manchester and Lancashire. I work for a Large Housing Association based in South-West Manchester. 

In my last job I managed over 30 staff, this one I manage 11 staff,  but its 3 times as stressful. But its very satisfying seeing people turn their lives around and making such a positive impact on communities.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (May 17, 2012)

I run a Mobility Specialist business. We do quite a bit:

-Adapt vehicles for disabled motorists, 
-Convert wheelchair accessible vehicles, 
-Specialist driving lessons and assesments for disabled drivers, 
-Living Aids, Mobility Scooters, Wheelchairs etc
-LPG conversions

....Just to name a few. 

Scooter batteries also fit golf trolleys and buggies which is handy


----------



## DappaDonDave (May 17, 2012)

Recruitment advisor for a local authority. Never been busier!...


----------



## Sponge1980 (May 17, 2012)

I work in the finance department of the local council. Started off in the debtors section trying to collect money for unpaid invoices, now work in the payments section. Turns out to be much less hassle handing it out than trying to collect it in.


----------



## Andy (May 17, 2012)

Muck shifter.


----------



## Evesdad (May 17, 2012)

I'm an astronaut.


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 17, 2012)

I'm a fitter/welder,manufacturing refuse vehicles,doing my bit for the environment!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 17, 2012)

Im a heating engineer doing domestic gas and plumbing.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 17, 2012)

Evesdad said:



			I'm a SPACER
		
Click to expand...

fixed that for ya  :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 17, 2012)

beggsy said:



			I'm a roof slater/tiler with expertise in all building works covering all of Yorkshire
		
Click to expand...

That's some roof!!!


----------



## Basher (May 17, 2012)

I'm an Engineering Maintenance Supervisor. Before that a Maintenance Fitter, done it all my working life. 
Muck behind the fingernails? Occupational hazard!


----------



## bladeplayer (May 17, 2012)

beggsy said:



			I'm a roof slater/tiler with expertise in all building works covering all of Yorkshire
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			That's some roof!!! 

Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: Brilliant


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 17, 2012)

SyR said:



			I manage about 10 ships that sail between Europe and West Africa.
		
Click to expand...

Which company do you work for? On the technical side? If so, can I take you for a free game of golf sometime.....


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2012)

Yerman said:



			Family Doctor(GP)
		
Click to expand...

I wish I'd known at Woodhall. I've got this nasty rash see............


Car salesman. 

:mmm:


----------



## Ethan (May 18, 2012)

Chief Medical Officer at a small pharmaceutical company which discovers and develops medicines in blood diseases and cancer.


----------



## upsidedown (May 18, 2012)

Self employer gardener


----------



## RogB (May 18, 2012)

Reader in Nanostructured Surfaces



which is basically a University lecturer/professor with more research focus than teaching


----------



## johng (May 18, 2012)

I'm a psychiatric nurse + ward manager in a medium secure forensic unit. Been a nurse for 21years and counting.


----------



## chrisd (May 18, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Chief Medical Officer at a small pharmaceutical company which discovers and develops medicines in blood diseases and cancer.
		
Click to expand...


Drug dealer?


----------



## Twire (May 18, 2012)

Precision engineer (Toolmaker) I've had my own engineering company since 93 and still hanging in there.


----------



## Ethan (May 18, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Drug dealer?
		
Click to expand...

Gee, never heard that one before!


----------



## bobmac (May 18, 2012)

People pay me to talk to them about their golf swings.
Except for the peasants on here who want it all for nothing 
And most dont even say please and thank you which gets right up my nose


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2012)

percy_layer said:



			Similar job to Bob.
		
Click to expand...

Don't let JustOne know


----------



## DCB (May 18, 2012)

I work in a busy Property & Facilities Management department within a Leisure Trust that operates all the Sports and Leisure Centres within the City.  I deal with a lot of our Building Services projects. Busy place and thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 18, 2012)

from dec05-jan this year i run a motorcycle mail order firm, but let the current climate get the better of me. gone back into my old trade which was structured cabling, did that from 96-05, now back in and enjoying the role as project manager.

get to play quite a bit of work related golf too:thup::thup:


----------



## Big_Rick78 (May 18, 2012)

elliottlale said:



			what you do rick? you pompey based im guessing by the avatar pic
		
Click to expand...

Im in Mine Warfare, basically for those of you who dont have any idea what that is, I find mines on the seabed, and then send down a remote controlled bomb to dispose of them. 
Yes Elliot, Im pompey based. From Pompey anyway, so ideal for seeing family/friends etc.


----------



## Big_Rick78 (May 18, 2012)

elliottlale said:



			Im an anti-submarine warfare director in the royal navy
		
Click to expand...

#

Where are you based?


----------



## TriggerTech (May 18, 2012)

Risk Analyst for a Sub Prime Mortgage Company
Also on the Knowledge of London for a more flexible life and more golf!


----------



## DannyOT (May 18, 2012)

I'm supposedly a student, however I believe you have to study to be classed as one of them.

I also work on the checkouts at ASDA.


----------



## jammydodger (May 18, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I design electrical stuff for manufacture in China. I am probably soley responsible for Jammy Dodgers continued employment. I think I should get a cut of his wages. Or he can come and mow my lawn on his days off.
		
Click to expand...

Days off ? You want a cut of my wages ? Half of nothing is still nothing


----------



## RichardC (May 18, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			from dec05-jan this year i run a motorcycle mail order firm, but let the current climate get the better of me. gone back into my old trade which was structured cabling, did that from 96-05, now back in and enjoying the role as project manager.

get to play quite a bit of work related golf too:thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...

If you don't mind me asking, where do you work?


----------



## Evesdad (May 18, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			fixed that for ya  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Lol I just wanted to win the best job prize!! 

I'm really a house husband! Which means plenty of time for golf in the afternoons!


----------



## williamalex1 (May 18, 2012)

retired electrician and semi pro musician , now in the sphincter police


----------



## elliottlale (May 18, 2012)

Big_Rick78 said:



			#

Where are you based?
		
Click to expand...

im on the opposite side of the dockyard derby! Guz based but live in Bath. was in collingwood last year for 11 months, some nice courses all around that area, played Cam Hall quite a bit and Lee-on-Solent. so easy to get to after secure


----------



## sev112 (May 18, 2012)

RogB said:



			Reader in Nanostructured Surfaces
		
Click to expand...

What's that then - Sandpaper ?


----------



## Big_Rick78 (May 18, 2012)

elliottlale said:



			im on the opposite side of the dockyard derby! Guz based but live in Bath. was in collingwood last year for 11 months, some nice courses all around that area, played Cam Hall quite a bit and Lee-on-Solent. so easy to get to after secure
		
Click to expand...

I really want to play Cams, bit expensive for me though at the moment. As soon as I get a bit better I'll be playing round there though.


----------



## mikevet (May 18, 2012)

Horse vet in Kent/East Sussex, although I still have a few farm clients too.


----------



## AMcC (May 18, 2012)

My official title is Architectural Technologist.  Basically doing plans and offering advice on building projects, helping people get planning permission and building warrant approvals, as well as inspecting new building works.

Advice freely offered.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 19, 2012)

RogB said:



			Reader in Nanostructured Surfaces



which is basically a University lecturer/professor with more research focus than teaching
		
Click to expand...

Another one in scientific research eh? I work for a small research company who produce environmentally friendly pest control solutions.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 19, 2012)

Currently relying on casual work... Working at Pinewood at present which is quite an interesting place of work...

Most interesting place of work I've had though was in Soho... Part of the business was in a basement that went under the pavement combined with a glass frontage which allowed you to look up and see who was passing by... You won't be surprised to hear a large number of ladies in Soho 'go commando', in the summer months... Could be quite distracting ... On halloween night I was shutting down the computers etc in the foyer when there was a knock on the glass door with a shout of "trick or treat"... Was in a bit of a hurry as I wanted to make sure I caught last train home so I waved a bit of a dismissive hand and smiled hoping the lady would go away... Turned back my attention to what I was doing... Shortly after there was more loud knocking... On turning around I was greeted with a wonderful sight... The 'lady had pulled open her top and her ample bosom was spreadeagled accross the glass door... Splendid... Never worked out though wether that was the trick or the treat ... Happy days... Best job I ever had just didn't like the commuting...


----------



## DappaDonDave (May 19, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Another one in scientific research eh? I work for a small research company who produce environmentally friendly pest control solutions.
		
Click to expand...

Shovels?...fire? And the like?


----------



## Lump (May 19, 2012)

I'm a buyer for water and waste water monitoring company. I basically spend money all day long..


----------



## bozza (May 19, 2012)

Lump said:



			I basically spend money all day long..
		
Click to expand...

Are you female!? haha.


----------



## bozza (May 19, 2012)

I work for a company that makes subframes, chassis and all the boring bits that hold youre car togehter for the likes of Ford, Volvo, Landrover, Honda, Jaguar and Nissan.

I work on the paint line and basiclly load the parts onto it, simple and a bit mind numbing at times but it keeps me fit, money is half decent, seriously busy and the Spanish company that bought it last year have just invested about Â£10 million in a new plant for all the new work we are getting so it's nice to have a bit of job security for a good few years.

Oh and also got a pay rise this year, only 3% for everyone but when a lot of people are taking pay cuts or getting laid off you can't complain.


----------



## elliottlale (May 19, 2012)

Big_Rick78 said:



			I really want to play Cams, bit expensive for me though at the moment. As soon as I get a bit better I'll be playing round there though.
		
Click to expand...

look at the twilight deals they have there, some are alright.cams is alright, not as good as i hoped, but not bad.


----------



## Deke (May 19, 2012)

I am an mobile phone retail technical specialist.I fix phones and teach the public and staff how to use them!


----------



## Robobum (May 20, 2012)

I'm the UK collections manager for a company that specialises in forensic analysis. We deal mainly in providing evidence for court/ care proceedings where children are involved. We show the drug and/ or alcohol use of the parents as supporting evidence to establish their suitability to keep their children.

My team cut hair & take blood, so basically a bad mobile hairdresser!


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 20, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			Shovels?...fire? And the like?
		
Click to expand...

Biodegradeable fly swatters


----------



## m3skip (May 20, 2012)

hi i am a carpenter self employed  since i was 16 . helps to play the great game when i like .:mmm:


----------



## GB72 (May 20, 2012)

Deke said:



			I am an mobile phone retail technical specialist.I fix phones and teach the public and staff how to use them!
		
Click to expand...

You may be just the man to comment on an ongoing forum discussion then. A few people on here, me included, are coming uo for phone upgrades so in your professional opinion what is the one to go for at the moment.


----------



## DavidO (May 20, 2012)

I work for a large pensions company in Edinburgh!!!

*Yawn*


----------



## Deke (May 20, 2012)

GB72 said:



			You may be just the man to comment on an ongoing forum discussion then. A few people on here, me included, are coming uo for phone upgrades so in your professional opinion what is the one to go for at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm,I am still a big fan of the Iphone 4s,it has the best choice of apps,sharp screen,great sound quality,and is well built.The HTC One X is a contender and currently has the fastest processor on the market(quad core 1.5 ghz),a nice big screen,and a good camera.Finally the Samsung galaxy S3 is just about to come out and has lots of innovative features.Hope this helps!


----------



## Tab373 (May 20, 2012)

I will list all jobs I've had
Parts manager for BMW
Child Care Worker
Warrant Bailiff
Doorman (Bouncer) p/time w ends
Current job Security at a Nuclear power plant
Work shift 2days 2 nights then 6 off which is good for the golf


----------



## rockhopper (May 20, 2012)

Firefighter and semi proffesional snooker and table tennis player..haha


----------



## Jahmoo (May 20, 2012)

Aug 2011 - To date Brand Manager for Italian Company in the Bathroom Industry
Oct 2001 - Aug 2011 - Area Sales Manager for German Company in the Bathroom Industry

Also been, Salesman in. Bathroom Showroom for 10yrs & Plumber for 5 yrs.

Now managing people and looking after Sales and Marketing. Reason not been about much and golf has had to take a back seat for 9 months.......bloody busy


----------



## pendodave (May 20, 2012)

drive trains for that nice mr. Branson.

previously designed data warehouses and produced management reporting suites.

good move.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (May 20, 2012)

did I mention I'm a full time pro-golfer wannabe. I can dream......


----------



## DaveM (May 20, 2012)

Stopped work about 15 yrs ago. Was a hair stylist by profession.


----------



## rosecott (May 20, 2012)

Retired at age 47 as a statistician in the RAF. 
Retired again at age 54 as manager of a residential training, TESOL and conference centre. 
Retired again at age 72 as part-time School Governors' Clerk.
Now doss about as a Golf Club Secretary.


----------



## lee_leggett (May 21, 2012)

salesman at direct golf...


----------



## MKDave (May 21, 2012)

lee_leggett said:



			salesman at direct golf...
		
Click to expand...

Oooooh mates rates???

Oh hi I'm Dave by the way, want to be friends HAHA


----------



## Justman (May 21, 2012)

I'm an Air Traffic Controller


----------



## Black gold (May 21, 2012)

I'm a inspector for national oilwell varco.
I inspect oilfield equipment
BOP's mainly


----------



## Oddsocks (May 21, 2012)

RichardC said:



			If you don't mind me asking, where do you work?
		
Click to expand...

Rich, drop me a pm, we can discuss it over 18 holes :thup:


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (May 21, 2012)

I fill expensive whisky bottles - Johnnie Walker Gold and Blue label.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2012)

Kaizer_Soze said:



			I fill expensive whisky bottles - Johnnie Walker Gold and Blue label.
		
Click to expand...

Do you do private tours of your work?


----------



## PNWokingham (May 21, 2012)

I am a fund manager on emerging-market bonds


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (May 21, 2012)

Kaizer_Soze said:



			I fill expensive whisky bottles - Johnnie Walker Gold and Blue label.
		
Click to expand...

Golf weekend in Fife lads?


----------



## sev112 (May 21, 2012)

Tab373 said:



			Current job Security at a Nuclear power plant
Work shift 2days 2 nights then 6 off which is good for the golf
		
Click to expand...

What site you based at ?


----------



## rosecott (May 21, 2012)

Kaizer_Soze said:



			I fill expensive whisky bottles - Johnnie Walker Gold and Blue label.
		
Click to expand...

I would be very happy to empty expensive whisky bottles - Johnnie Walker Gold and Blue label - for a living


----------



## mcbroon (May 21, 2012)

Policy Manager for a well known bank.

I'll see myself out.


----------



## Leftie (May 21, 2012)

RETIRED :whoo:

Eat your hearts out guys and gals ne:


----------



## Oddsocks (May 22, 2012)

Leftie said:



			RETARDED :whoo:

Eat your hearts out guys and gals ne:
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit strong mate, we know you hold the club incorrectly but still..........


----------



## bladeplayer (May 22, 2012)

lee_leggett said:



			salesman at direct golf...
		
Click to expand...

You realise if this was facebook your friends list would have just quadrupled ... with all the forum  meets you should be in contact with the organisers , upsell with discounts , your sales go up,  guys get discount .. simples ha


----------



## Alan (May 22, 2012)

Hydro engineer working with national grid to make sure there is enough energy on the grid for corrie.


----------



## joma1108 (May 22, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			from dec05-jan this year i run a motorcycle mail order firm, but let the current climate get the better of me. gone back into my old trade which was structured cabling, did that from 96-05, now back in and enjoying the role as project manager.

get to play quite a bit of work related golf too:thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think i know how it failed....you cant get a motorcycle through a letter box

im an account manager for a multi national company providing corrugated packaging solutions to business

and yes it IS the most boring job so far!!!


----------



## GreiginFife (May 22, 2012)

joma1108 said:



			providing corrugated packaging solutions to business
		
Click to expand...

Does this mean you sell Cardboard boxes?


----------



## BTatHome (May 22, 2012)

Tab373 said:



			Current job Security at a Nuclear power plant
Work shift 2days 2 nights then 6 off which is good for the golf
		
Click to expand...

Now that's a shift pattern I like the sound of.


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (May 22, 2012)

Kaizer_Soze said:



			I fill expensive whisky bottles - Johnnie Walker Gold and Blue label.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, forgot to mention, the company I work for also own Gleneagles - the also do company golf days up there twice a year


----------



## williamalex1 (May 22, 2012)

Kaizer_Soze said:



			Oh, forgot to mention, the company I work for also own Gleneagles - the also do company golf days up there twice a year 

Click to expand...

 you could be everybodys pal


----------



## joma1108 (May 22, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Does this mean you sell Cardboard boxes? 

Click to expand...

Ha you worked that out, yes that's what pays the mortgage and the green fees. 

It is just as exciting as it sounds


----------



## williamalex1 (May 22, 2012)

are you based in tannochside north lanarkshire,   and where do you play out of. i'm an older golfer that plays out of bellshill . most of the guys i play with. are my ex  apprentice's. i.e 40/ 50ish, there handicaps  ranging from7 to 18. give me a pm . and  you can arrange a game


----------



## GreiginFife (May 22, 2012)

joma1108 said:



			Ha you worked that out, yes that's what pays the mortgage and the green fees. 

It is just as exciting as it sounds
		
Click to expand...

It can't be any less exciting that analysis. Any kind of analysis...


----------



## williamalex1 (May 22, 2012)

rosecott said:



			I would be very happy to empty expensive whisky bottles - Johnnie Walker Gold and Blue label - for a living
		
Click to expand...

 and most of our council are in agreement


----------



## Leftie (May 22, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			It can't be any less exciting that analysis. Any kind of analysis...
		
Click to expand...

Met a guy a few weeks back who was a (retired) professor of statistics.

Yawn ....  

I can't believe I'm asking this question .....

Analysis or statistics??

Just looked at the smiley list and there is nothing remotely near what I want.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 22, 2012)

leftie said:



			met a guy a few weeks back who was a (retired) professor of statistics.

Yawn ....  

I can't believe i'm asking this question ..... 

Analysis or statistics??

Just looked at the smiley list and there is nothing remotely near what i want.
		
Click to expand...

 i used to be undecided but i'm not so sure now


----------



## mouth (May 22, 2012)

I'm willing to bet that each of those 2 days and 2 nights is a 12 hour shift, still leaving a 48 hour working week.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 23, 2012)

Leftie said:



			I can't believe I'm asking this question .....

Analysis or statistics??
		
Click to expand...

I get the best of both worlds as I am actually a statistical analyst. I do Business and Process Improvement based on statistical probability and control. 

Now that's boring... but it keeps me in golf gear and driving a nice motor


----------



## Andy808 (May 23, 2012)

I sit on my backside while other people do the work and I take their money and lots of it.
I work in a garage serving petrol.


----------



## lee_leggett (May 24, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			You realise if this was facebook your friends list would have just quadrupled ... with all the forum  meets you should be in contact with the organisers , upsell with discounts , your sales go up,  guys get discount .. simples ha 

Click to expand...

Well anyone who wants something then pop in to the milton keynes store and im sure we can sort out a special deal.


----------



## connor (May 24, 2012)

heres me job in video

a leak http://www.facebook.com/v/10150267768217669

fitting a meter
http://www.facebook.com/v/10150396026052669


----------



## golfdub (May 25, 2012)

Justman said:



			I'm an Air Traffic Controller
		
Click to expand...

That has to be the best job so far and I suppose with big pay packet 

Any die hard film situations ???


----------



## jgozza (May 25, 2012)

I work in a law firm in London and do as little as possible on thursday and fridays so that i can watch the golf on the internet all day


----------

